# HOWTO: Ghost in the Shell - Part 3



## vermaden (Sep 15, 2018)

I would like to share HOWTO in Ghost in the Shell series about efficient working in the UNIX shell environment.

*Ghost in the Shell - Part 3*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/09/15/ghost-in-the-shell-part-3/

Regards,
vermaden


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 15, 2018)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Now back to Query Functions for history:
> 
> h is an equivalent of cat ~/.zhistory | grep -i QUERY command.
> H is an equivalent of cat ~/.zhistory | grep QUERY command.



Better use "history-incremental-search-backward" and "history-incremental-search-forward",
such functionality is already implemented, it will be much more handy, personally I use ctrl+alt+up/down
to search zsh history:
	
	



```
# ctrl+alt+up/down to search history
bindkey '\e[1;7A' history-incremental-search-backward
bindkey '\e[1;7B' history-incremental-search-forward
```






My full ~/.zshrc may be found here.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 15, 2019)

@ILUXA


For some reason I missed Your reply ... sorry for that.

Thanks for good suggestion and I will definitely check your *~/.zshrc* file 

Regards,
vermaden


----------

